# Mail



## M3tu (29. September 2006)

Hallo,

nach X maligem versuch mich hier auf der seite zu Registrieren, wende ich mich nun an den Support.
Bei keinem der versuche habe ich die notwendige mail erhalten, ist die Reg. gesperrt oder mache ich etwas falsch?

Danke!


----------



## Roran (29. September 2006)

M3tu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach X maligem versuch mich hier auf der seite zu Registrieren, wende ich mich nun an den Support.
> Bei keinem der versuche habe ich die notwendige mail erhalten, ist die Reg. gesperrt oder mache ich etwas falsch?
> ...


Schau mal bei deinem I-Net Provider im Postfach,
in den SPAM Ordner rein.

Es kann ja sein, das der die E-Mail als SPAM einstuft.
Dann bekommst du die normaler weise nicht.


----------



## M3tu (2. Oktober 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Schau mal bei deinem I-Net Provider im Postfach,
> in den SPAM Ordner rein.
> 
> Es kann ja sein, das der die E-Mail als SPAM einstuft.
> Dann bekommst du die normaler weise nicht.



Das habe ich schon und, ich habe es mit 3 verschieden mail adressen versucht ( von unterschiedlichen Providern )!
Nun ja, sei's drum. Der Support hier lässt arg zu wünschen übrig, da verzichte ich auf eine registrierung.


----------



## Roran (2. Oktober 2006)

M3tu schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon und, ich habe es mit 3 verschieden mail adressen versucht ( von unterschiedlichen Providern )!
> Nun ja, sei's drum. Der Support hier lässt arg zu wünschen übrig, da verzichte ich auf eine registrierung.


Du bist herzlich eingeladen,
mit Deinem PC zu mir zu kommen.
Dann setzt ich mich hin und Check ich alles durch.

Denn eins was keiner von uns kann ist " Hellsehen ".
" Ooooohhhhmmmmm, ah ja, da ist der Fehler. "

Aber wenn du nicht willens bist, am Wochenende etwas Geduld auf zu bringen, bitte.


----------



## Gast (2. Oktober 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Du bist herzlich eingeladen,
> mit Deinem PC zu mir zu kommen.
> Dann setzt ich mich hin und Check ich alles durch.
> 
> ...



Nettes angebot aber, ich komme ganz gut klar mit meinen bescheidenen PC kenntnissen.

Die sache mit dem Support kommt nicht von ungefair. Ich habe schon mehrmals versucht den Support per mail  zu erreichen, keine antwort. 
Finde ich nicht sehr toll!


----------



## Rascal (2. Oktober 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Die sache mit dem Support kommt nicht von ungefair. Ich habe schon mehrmals versucht den Support per mail  zu erreichen, keine antwort.
> Finde ich nicht sehr toll!


Interessant, auf welche Adresse?


----------



## Roran (2. Oktober 2006)

Die Mail geht an die Admins, und nicht an uns Mods,
von daher kanns gut sein, wenn du die am Wochenende geschickt hast.

Das da noch keiner gelesen hat,
die sind auch mal froh wenn die Wochenende haben,
das sollte man auch verstehen können.

Und weder Du noch wir wissen wie viele Mails die im Postfach am Tag haben,
und die werden eben dann, abgearbeitet.


----------

